# Rockford Fosgate Punch x400.4



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all.
Recently I bought an RF amplifier in an ebay auction.
This is a Rockford Punch X400.4

Specs:
50x4 WATTS RMS CONTINUOUS POWER INTO
4 IHMS WITH LESS THAN 0.05% THD FROM 20-20 KHZ

100x4 WATTS RMS CONTINUOUS POWER INTO
2 OHMS WITJ LESS THAN 0.10% THD FROM 20-20 KHZ

I will use to run my peerless sls 6.5, in bridged mode.
I read that deliver much more than they declare.

Can anyone give me your opinion of this amp?










thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

It looks very similar to my 2002 RF Power 550x, also a 4 channel amp rated at 70x4....birthsheet shows 709 watts RMS total at 2 ohms, this means my sub channel is getting 350+ watts and the door speakers are getting over 100w/ch. I've been using my amp since 2002 and it is a TANK!!

I think the x400.4 is an either 2000 or 2001 model. I personally prefer the Power series during this time period as the Punch models were sold at Best Buy. That said, this amp should provide ample power for your 6.5's...


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I just pulled one out because I wanted to get 1 big one and that thing is rock solid. They just don't make them like that anymore. How much did you get it for I'm about to put mine up in a few days along with a couple other amps.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

These are great amps. I have a pair of punch 600a5 
The amps are almost identical to famous Hafler amps. Amazing sound!


----------



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

LGHT_ said:


> How much did you get it for I'm about to put mine up in a few days along with a couple other amps.


I pay 125 dollars. There is another like it on ebay


----------



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

zoomer said:


> The amps are almost identical to famous Hafler amps. Amazing sound!


What is Hafler amps?

I see the photograph is a Power. But I bought a Punch.
Will I have a good midbass?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Alan-Rx said:


> What is Hafler amps?
> 
> I see the photograph is a Power. But I bought a Punch.
> Will I have a good midbass?


just the amp doesn't determine your midbass. it has more to do with install and speaker selection.


----------



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

but the amplifier affects the sound, not all amplifiers sound the same


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Alan-Rx said:


> I pay 125 dollars. There is another like it on ebay


Should have checked the ads here I have one on sale for $75 and posted the ad a LONG time ago and still have no takers. Man I need to sell on ebay


----------



## Alan-Rx (Feb 2, 2011)

****! 
I did not see your 600.4


----------



## kilostoys (Jan 28, 2011)

i am runnin a power 400.4 in this series currently just for coaxial corners, and it puts out PLENTY of power. i will end up with 3 of these power series amps in my car when i redo my system this summer....


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

Alan-Rx said:


> What is Hafler amps?
> 
> I see the photograph is a Power. But I bought a Punch.
> Will I have a good midbass?


Hafler - Home

David Hafler started the Dynaco company years ago then when out on his own. Rockford purchased hafler company in the late 80s. the RF amps share schematics with the hafler amps.. things like TransNova. TransAna.. all shared. RF amps have great heritage!


----------

